# Seiko 6217



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this forum (first time for any forum). I have been given a Seiko 6217 8001 (I think) and was wondering how to got about getting it up and running again. I've had a local watchmaker look at it. He seems to think it might be better used as a spare. I have searched around trying to find a possible good one, but have draw blanks. Any advise on these watches would be great....Thanks in advance...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Romft,

You could try speaking to Roy the host he's taking on watch repairs again apparently.

Or Steve at Rytetime.

I can highly recommend Uwe Buhl he's a german watchmaker, and lake diver so knows about diving.

Regs

Bry


----------

